# Slot car chat tonight....



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Good morning folks......I just wanted to post a reminder that tonight is our Wednesday night slot car chat night......starting around 8pm central time. 

The link for the chatroom is in the upper right hand of the hobbytalk page (up in the blue section)

Hope to see you guys there :tongue:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

See you guys tonight.

Bob Weichbrodt
A and Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Must make notes and put around house.  rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I believe that JPRCustoms is going to have some sort of list of things he is wanting to trade tonight as well... 

"NOTE TO SELF" need to get my lucky trading keychain out.... 

Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

May be a little late. I 'm packing up my parents belongings so they can move to Virgina 
Sundance :freak:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Just wanted to knock this back to the top for any of the newcomes that might not be aware of the Wednesday night slot car chat......

Don't be shy....drop on by :thumbsup:


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

The highlight of my week.( I really do need to get a life. )


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Iphitsgotwheels said:


> The highlight of my week.( I really do need to get a life. )



:lol: See you all later. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

See you all in a little bit. I'm going to see if I can get some of the 1/43 HomeRacingWorld guys to pop on over tonight.

Roger Corrie


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

I'm in a little early....


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I'll be in there in about 20 minutes......gotta eat some grub first...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I'm sorry I missed the chat last night. I had one of the members of our slot car club over here and I was working on his X/T for the race here on Dec. 19th. 
I'll catch up with you guys next week!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I wondered where you might have been Bob....catch you next week :wave: 

PS: I know you're busy.....drop me an email when you get a chance about those 1/32's :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah. I enjoyed the slot chat too...the parts I could participate in anyway.  I don't know what it is. My computer is not known to be real touchy, but it seems to hate the chat. Keeps freezing up on me after about 5 minutes.

Anybody else had to deal with this?


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Shdow,

It was great having the "full boat" as it was.
I was experiencing the same prob as you at first, but I remedied it by leaving a couple of open pages and just minimizing them and leaving them on the bottom bar of the screen. I don't know if this will solve your prob, but it might be worth a try.
Since you can visit the "chat" anytime, I suggest going over there and just posting, then wait a minute or two and see what happens.
I hope you can fix this so we can chat a bit more next week.  

Good Luck!


Cheers..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The chat application is Java applet so you are at the mercy of the Java engine that's on your PC. I'd recommend the following:

1) Run a spyware cleaner on your PC to make sure there's not something running on your PC gettiing in the way or sucking up CPU cycles. The "SpyBot Search & Destroy" program works well.

2) Consider using a web browser that's much less prone to attack than MS Internet Explorer. I use Mozilla Fiefox 1.0 and it works like a charm. It has anti-spyware and popup blocking built-in. 

3) Consider using an email client program that's less prone to virus attack and spam. The absolute worst email client you can ever use is Outlook Express. I use Mozilla Thunderbird 1.0 and it works wonderfully.

4) Make sure your Windows PC is up to date with the numerous security patches that Microsoft releases on a continuous basis. 

Unfortunately, if you have a dial-up connection downloading all of these things, especially the Microsoft updates is a huge pain and can take forever. You can obtain the Mozilla products on CD for a nominal fee and I believe the same is true for the Microsoft Updates. But I'd start with the spyware removal tool. When I've helped out friends and neighbors with PC problems I usually find hundreds (!!!) of spyware related remnants on their machines and several running spyware tasks that are eating up their processor bandwidth and tapping into their online connection data stream. Chances are that if you've ever installed file sharing program on your PC (Kazaa being the biggest offender) your PC is littered with spyware and worse. After Outlook Express, Kazaa is a virus writers best friend. The nightmare scenario for me is teenagers, Kazaa, Outlook Express, and an unpatched Windows 98 using AOL dialup for online connectivity. Time to run screaming from the room.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Just bumping this up as a reminder for us...and for the new guys who have recently joined :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I'm in the chatroom a bit early.....kinda bored.... :freak:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Bumping this up for tonight's chat night......Ya'll come on in tonight and chat with us slot car addicts :tongue: 

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

how do I get into the chat room?


----------



## carp (Mar 1, 2004)

go to top of page and go to quick links


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Look in the top right corner of the screen Seth. You will see a list of Hobby Talk links. Last one on the list is for the chat room! See you there!!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I have been reading on the DC forum that there are some problems with the chat room. I tried to log in a few minutes ago and was not getting there. Can anybody get there?


Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> Hey guys, I have been reading on the DC forum that there are some problems with the chat room. I tried to log in a few minutes ago and was not getting there. Can anybody get there?
> 
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, it's down for me as well........damn this sucks.....

Ok, so let's come up with an alternative..... anyone have MSN messenger?? How about AIM (AOL instant messenger) ???

I've got both.....my ID's are:

MSN: [email protected]

AIM: JediGungHo


lmk if you guys want to hook up on AIM or MSN perhaps........


----------



## carp (Mar 1, 2004)

I can,t log in to chat room can,t find problem


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I have an AOL name... jack0fa11 o is 0 and ll is 11

also have yahoo name... you guessed it... jack0fall LOL

Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> I have an AOL name... jack0fa11 o is 0 and ll is 11



So sign in already..... :jest:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

OK, I'm here in la la land where are you?


jeff


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Het everyone,

Try here http://p198.ezboard.com/fhomeracingworldfrm9

They have a chat room off their boards I just checked and was able to logg in

Roger Corrie


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Het everyone,
> 
> Try here http://p198.ezboard.com/fhomeracingworldfrm9
> 
> ...



Hey Roger, I thought about going to Harry's chatroom......but didn't want to just take over...lol 

Still, Joe and I are headed there now........ so whoever wants to chat tonight pop on over to:

http://p198.ezboard.com/bhomeracingworld

see ya there!


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

The chat seems to be working now come on over!!!!!!!


----------

